# Benelli super nova



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Bought me a super nova last week and put the undertaker super full choke in it and now just trying to find the best shot for it tried the 00 buck ( have a limb saver on cause gun is so light kicks like a mule ) was hitting target well with good pattern at 40 yards. Bought me some #4 gonna try them out tomm and see how they work. If anyone has an ideal please let me know, dont wanna spend 30.00 for a box of 5 shells either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought some Remingtons in 0000 buck for $5 a box a few weeks ago at Cabela's, they also have the military 00 and 000 buck.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I bought some Remingtons in 0000 buck for $5 a box a few weeks ago at Cabela's, they also have the military 00 and 000 buck.


 now that sounds like a good price to me


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That and gun shows have them at those prices about a buck a shot. I have one also and you are right it is a kicker. You might want to check into using a little more open choke maybe even as open as a modified. You might like those patterns better ?

Good luck they are a good gun. I like the fact that you can get em all muddy wet and they keep on firing and do not get all scratched and rusted up.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Shot the #4 and it was awsome at 40 yards did a really nice pattern and knocked the kick down alot, im really happy with the shell and the price on them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that 0000 buck or #4 shot?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

it is #4 buck (54 pellets) 3 1/2 inch shells


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping you would say that (I knew you were smarter than that) I have seen guys using 4shot any they had nothing but runners, I finished one of theirs and they said he would have died eventually, which of course meant I had to open my big mouth and tell them they were unethical in my opinion. The one said he didn't care so I told him he sucked as a human being.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Thxs and i would have told them the same thing good call on that, i am not tryin to wound an animal and let it suffer i want it to drop in its tracks or have it (DRT=dead right there)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have heard some really good things about 4 buck. One thing I would consider is looking at your average yard shots and then use the best choke for that distance. I always patteran my guns even if I am just shooting birds. I then know what it looks like. I have seen strange grouping in do this. I think shotguns are more forgiving than rifles...but they still can like one brand/load over another


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok will do and thxs for the tip.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

another tip...you might look into a red dot. They are great for quick shots


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Would look really nice on it seen them at a couple of places around town, is there a site that sells them a little cheaper ? And thxs again for the tips


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you get a red dot....be sure ....be sure....be sure to take and tape extra batteries to the stock. Been there with dead batteries. Sort of wish they made a dot that was there also when not lighted up.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok sounds like a real good idea


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a scope that can be lit up or not....I shoot it on my .22 for night time on raccoon. You can see the hairs alot more easy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Also look for a dot sight that you can make green, it is much more visible.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well don... then it cannot be called a red dot.

I have looked through both and not sure which would be more visible. Good point though if it is...then perhaps I will get one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

UMM... Thats why I typed "DOT" and not "RED DOT".

Several of them are interchangeable between red and green.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have looked into it and im thinking that right now I dont need one maybe later on down the road when my eyes are getting bad then i'll get one but as for now ive got perfect vision and can see very well at night, but thanks again for all the tips on the red,and green dot scopes youngdon and on a call.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too have good vision. However a dot scope is nice for a few reasons. First, at night when you have a coat on and go to lift the gun you might not be lined up right and not know it. With a dot as long as you see the dot you are lined up and shoot with both eyes open. 

I like using mine have one on my crossbow and slug gun.

good luck


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh ok iwas thinking it was cause of bad eye sight sorry for the mix up, and you put alot of good points as to why use it. I'll try it without this year and then get it next year, now there are ones you can change from red to green dot so im thinking that would be the best to go with what do yall think ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got an email ad from AR-15.com they have a barska green dot laser on sale for $81 i believe.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I just got an email ad from AR-15.com they have a barska green dot laser on sale for $81 i believe.


 that is a good price ill check it out thxs for the tip


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I doubt that it is top of the line at that price, however if they have a decent guarantee or good ratings from other shooters it would be worth looking into.


----------

